# Un raccourci pour changer les paramètres de confidentalité est-il possible?



## Ircan (19 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour,

Est-il possible de créer le raccourci suivant sur ios?

autoriser l'accès au bluetooth à l'application A
autoriser l'accès aux données de localisation à l'application A
Allumer le bluetooth
Allumer l'application A

Je n'ai trouvé aucune réponse sur le net et je n'ai jamais créé de raccourci.

Merci


----------

